# Problem with Poly cutting edge on my Boss V



## lunsethlawncare (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought 2 Boss V's this year and outfitted one with a poly cutting edge. The edge has pre-drilled slots. After first use the edge pushed itself all the way up the slots. Then it wore down so fast it ruined the weld on the bottom of the plow. I've read that I probably should've used a piece of steel across the top as a giant washer to hold the edge in place. Nice of j-thomas to tell me that when I bought it! Anybody have any other tips for these types of edges?

Also, why can't I find a stronger edge? I have a poly edge on my bobcat that's stiff as a board. The poly edges for Boss V's are flimsy pieces of junk if you ask me.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I thought I sam some 1" thick edges at the mill.


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

I've had one on a Western poly pro for 8 seasons now. Not one issue, and it's still in great shape. Yes, you will need to use a steel edge as a "washer". I don't like the slotted type, just a headache as described by your post. I bought this one from an old member here. It's 2" thick, and 8" wide. Highly recommend for residential. There are also grades of poly. J-Thomas obviously sells the low end......


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Are you using regular poly or uhmw?


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

stay away from slots, I have run poly edges for 4 years and love them but mine are pre drilled holes that wont slide up. Are u using a squish plate on top of the poly.


----------



## lunsethlawncare (Feb 25, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks for the helpful responses. I'm gonna start looking for a 2" thick edge without slots.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Check out fall line edges....Falline.com.....


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

One posibility might be to have a piece of Angle lay on the top so that the "top" side of angle lays atop the poly edge locking it in place with square holes in the appropriate placeon the other side for the edge bolts. For example, the short side of angle might be 3/4" ( may have to trim this side with a torch or plasma, than the long side of the angle might be 2 or 2 1/2" with the square holes cut in for the edge bolts.


----------



## lunsethlawncare (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks. I ended up switching to a hard white poly. We custom cut it and pre drilled the holes. Has been working great. I guess I learned a good lesson about the slotted types. They cost about half the price, but are crap and resulted in damage to my plow.


----------



## Kayem (May 13, 2011)

What did you end up doing to close the center gap between your cutting edges to run the poly cutting edges? Are you still using the steel cutting edges to close the gap?


----------



## lunsethlawncare (Feb 25, 2011)

We angled the cut in the poly to account for the gap. We actually used the crappy poly edges mentioned above as a template. Hope that helps. Without the template, you just have to use your best judgement about where the cut should be. Measure twice (or 4 or 5 times) and cut once cause that stuff is expensive!


----------



## Kayem (May 13, 2011)

Ok thanks. I'm purchasing a mvp plus this year and would like to run a poly edge without having to use the steel inside edges, for the few concrete/paver stone/freshly sealed asphalt driveways I have, and something strong enough to withstand the larger lots. If I may ask, where did you purchase your new edge from? This polyethylene is absurdly expensive.


----------



## mcneills (Oct 29, 2011)

is any body using these poly edges for everything, aspalt, cement, and how long will they last compared to steel?


----------



## mws399LAWN (Oct 26, 2009)

I would like to see pics of boss V blade with white poly edge??


----------

